
Are there any systemic and scientific way to develop a habit? - sammyjiang
I want to develop many daily habits, such as running, reading, or exercise every day, but all difficult to stick to, I know someone, such as zurkburg, who can insist on what they want to do, so I wonder is there any systemic way i can develop a habit?
======
nekopa
Try this guy:

[http://tinyhabits.com](http://tinyhabits.com)

